# Medical Corps History and traditions



## Fraser.g (12 Nov 2004)

I am looking for an electronic copy of Farmer Boy. Does any one know where I can find one?


----------



## Brad Sallows (12 Nov 2004)

There seems to be a MID file here (scroll down); I have no idea if the linked file works:

http://www.mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=6264


----------



## mikeninercharlie (12 Nov 2004)

Contact the Med Group Sgt Maj in Ottawa, he has an electronic copy of the official  version of the CF Medical Branch March - "The Farmers Boy" as recorded by the Central Band. It's in the top left hand drawer of his desk, at least it was when I left it there 4 months ago...
His assistant should be able to send you a copy.
The music in the link provided by B Sallows ain't even close...


----------



## vr (13 Nov 2004)

Our Res Med QL-6A instructors got a disk from Borden with it under the PL WO section or it is also on the Borden "super disk".

PM me and I can also senit to you. :dontpanic:


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2004)

Visit www.farmersboys.com - it's a British Regimental website, and oddly enough, you can download a few versions of Farmer's Boy from it.

MM


----------



## Fraser.g (17 Nov 2004)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Visit www.farmersboys.com - it's a British Regimental website, and oddly enough, you can download a few versions of Farmer's Boy from it.
> 
> MM



Great link

Thanks

GF


----------

